# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  защита шифрованием

## Newton_90

Добрый день.пожалуйста,подскажите может ли апаратное (Samsung 850 pro) или програмное шифрование защитить при попытках доступа\взломе из интернета?т.е. при взломе взломщик увидит что хранится на диске,сможет это модифицировать,скопировать инфу себе и пр. или взломщик увидит зашифрованное содержимое\не сможет прочитать-открыть-изменить файлы?

очень благодарю  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Скопировать может, а прочитать зашифрованные файлы скорее всего не сможет. Модифицировать в теории может, если еще раз зашифрует данные.

----------

Newton_90

----------


## Newton_90

> Скопировать может, а прочитать зашифрованные файлы скорее всего не сможет.


Это Вы о программном или аппаратном?




> Модифицировать в теории может, если еще раз зашифрует данные


Но для этого ему ,я так понимаю,потребуется сначала расшифровать эти данные с использованием моего ключа?

----------

